# "Three Stages Of Cultivation"



## simplicity (Aug 19, 2007)

What is your understanding of them?  




Keeping "IT" Real,
John McNabney


----------



## Danny T (Aug 20, 2007)

*"Three Stages Of Cultivation"*

*I understand they are generally thought to be from and attributed to Bruce Lee however, they actually are from another author from the 1600s if I remember correctly.*

*They are:*
The Primitive stage: The stage of naturalness, one simply fights with no scientific aspects just instinctively.

The stage of Art: This is where one thinks about what is being done and works for specific moves and techniques. One may know what to do but it isnt natural and can be stifling.

The stage of Artlessness: One realizes that martial art is nothing special and instead of trying to impose his mind on the art, he adjusts himself to the opponent. Nothingness prevails; he no longer is confined by his method of training. He Is martial art.

Danny T


----------



## simplicity (Aug 21, 2007)

Great job.....

Of course BL study other methods of this knid of understanding.....But, were he was different was being able to put each principle of those together in a way that it became "Philosophy In Motion"...


BL three stages 
1) Lean The Principles
2) Abide By The Principles
3) Dissolve The Principles


Keeping "IT" Real,
John McNabney


----------



## Mr. E (Aug 22, 2007)

Danny T said:


> *"Three Stages Of Cultivation"*
> 
> *I understand they are generally thought to be from and attributed to Bruce Lee however, they actually are from another author from the 1600&#8217;s if I remember correctly.*



Do a google search of the term "Shuhari."

Start here.


----------

